
Ask HN: What is the funniest and stupidest software project you know? - kayttajavirhe
Just found this gem recently and was wondering that there has to be more this kind of projects.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hannahmontana.sourceforge.net
======
fredsanford
[https://electronjs.org/](https://electronjs.org/)

~~~
devwastaken
Gr8 b8

~~~
Technetium_Hat
...m8

------
cityzen
The developers of game dev tycoon released a cracked version of their software
with a twist. The players using the cracked software would eventually have
their business go bankrupt due to piracy. Best part is that people who were
using the pirated software were actually posting on forums asking how to...
get people to stop pirating! The irony!

[https://www.greenheartgames.com/2013/04/29/what-happens-
when...](https://www.greenheartgames.com/2013/04/29/what-happens-when-pirates-
play-a-game-development-simulator-and-then-go-bankrupt-because-of-piracy/)

~~~
0xcde4c3db
The irony being that because the developers put up the torrent themselves,
"the pirated software" arguably wasn't actually pirated.

------
beckler
Fizz Buzz - Enterprise edition.

[https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpris...](https://github.com/EnterpriseQualityCoding/FizzBuzzEnterpriseEdition)

~~~
ich
Nice, but kind of obsolete since you can do this in AI now:
[http://joelgrus.com/2016/05/23/fizz-buzz-in-
tensorflow/](http://joelgrus.com/2016/05/23/fizz-buzz-in-tensorflow/)

;-)

------
idrios
Was part of a hackathon for building useless things. Someone made this gem and
I still love it. Flappy bird where you fly by screaming into your mic

[http://glench.com/ScreamyBird/](http://glench.com/ScreamyBird/)

~~~
antoineMoPa
Don't try in the library.

------
Svenstaro
A nonsense activity generator to impress colleagues with your productivity:
[https://github.com/svenstaro/genact](https://github.com/svenstaro/genact)

Try it online here:
[https://svenstaro.github.io/genact/](https://svenstaro.github.io/genact/)

Disclaimer: I made that.

------
0xcde4c3db
[https://github.com/mtoyoda/sl](https://github.com/mtoyoda/sl)

> SL (Steam Locomotive) runs across your terminal when you type "sl" as you
> meant to type "ls". It's just a joke command, and not useful at all.

------
gvb
Repurpose an "easy button" to play custom sounds (I programmed snippets from
the Simpsons). When I went on vacation, I substituted my hacked one for the
normal one in the developer's area.

[https://github.com/gvb/easybutton](https://github.com/gvb/easybutton)

[https://github.com/gvb/easybutton/wiki](https://github.com/gvb/easybutton/wiki)

~~~
nolroz
Dear god this is a public service to humanity! Huzahh!

------
otras
I greatly enjoy parrot.live
([https://github.com/hugomd/parrot.live](https://github.com/hugomd/parrot.live)).

    
    
      curl parrot.live
    

Running Windows 95 in an Electron app is also amazing:
[https://github.com/felixrieseberg/windows95/releases](https://github.com/felixrieseberg/windows95/releases)

From stupidhackathon: "an app that orders delivery to a random location, and
ubers you there...":
[https://twitter.com/chromakode/status/731942777131425792?lan...](https://twitter.com/chromakode/status/731942777131425792?lang=en)

------
0db532a0
I miss the innocent, purer times of Desktop Destroyer. Maybe less funny and
more nostalgic.

[http://www.mystressmanagement.net/download-desktop-
destroyer...](http://www.mystressmanagement.net/download-desktop-
destroyer.html)

Usage guide: [https://youtu.be/Vq6XpdGQ-pc](https://youtu.be/Vq6XpdGQ-pc)

~~~
sixstringtheory
I had a version of this that had a trampoline to bounce a trimmed/plucked
chicken, and the more you bounced it the higher it would go before crashing
through your desktop. Can’t find it now. It was a high quality little program,
though. Fun times :D

------
Findus23
Generating fun Stack Exchange questions using Markov chains [https://se-
simulator.lw1.at](https://se-simulator.lw1.at)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16947038](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16947038)

Disclaimer: This is by me, but it is definitly both funny and stupid.

~~~
travbrack
This is up there with the tech jargon generator and hackertyper. Thanks for
making this.

------
cork
RIP terry davis [https://www.templeos.org/](https://www.templeos.org/)

~~~
colejohnson66
Wait what? He’s dead?

~~~
mrgoose
Yes. The bottom of the TempleOS page linked by grandparent reads "Terry A.
Davis (1969 - 2018). Rest in peace!".

------
theSage
[https://pointerpointer.com/](https://pointerpointer.com/)

------
combatentropy
ClippyJS: [https://www.smore.com/clippy-js](https://www.smore.com/clippy-js)

Windows 93: [https://www.windows93.net/](https://www.windows93.net/)

I find them funny but not necessarily stupid. I thought they were really
clever.

------
quickthrower2
Posted here a while back:

[https://github.com/illacceptanything/illacceptanything](https://github.com/illacceptanything/illacceptanything)

~~~
arduinomancer
Love this, so many languages represented

------
CrazedGeek
PonyOS: [http://www.ponyos.org](http://www.ponyos.org)

LOLCODE: [http://www.lolcode.org](http://www.lolcode.org)

------
tsukikage
arguably controversial, but:
[https://urbit.org/docs/](https://urbit.org/docs/)

the deeper you look, the more the abyss stares back:

[https://urbit.org/docs/hoon/syntax/](https://urbit.org/docs/hoon/syntax/)

[https://urbit.org/docs/hoon/examples/](https://urbit.org/docs/hoon/examples/)

------
badrabbit
I like Brendan Gregg's specials:
[http://www.brendangregg.com/specials.html](http://www.brendangregg.com/specials.html)

/bin/maybe,/dev/notrandom and the ishadm(information super highway admin) come
to mind :)

------
sloaken
Had a boss once who wanted a web page, here are the requirements:

Get to anything in 3 clicks (note this thing had at least a hundred different
areas and easily 100K documents)

Make it clean

Easy to use

And most important it has too look really cool, so everyone will want to use
it.

------
walrus01
Probably lolcat, which is like cat, but outputs text to your terminal in a
multicolored rainbow. It has no other purpose. For fun you can pipe output
from figlet into lolcat.

------
invalidOrTaken
[https://github.com/munificent/vigil](https://github.com/munificent/vigil)

------
xena
[http://olegdb.org](http://olegdb.org), my favorite MAYO compliant database.

------
austin_y
ArnoldC, "Programming language based on the one-liners of Arnold
Schwarzenegger."

[https://github.com/lhartikk/ArnoldC](https://github.com/lhartikk/ArnoldC)

------
xupybd
[https://github.com/mattdiamond/fuckitjs](https://github.com/mattdiamond/fuckitjs)

And

[http://zombo.com/](http://zombo.com/)

------
jeremysalwen
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) Official Lenny library for Java:
[https://github.com/paulrademacher/lenny](https://github.com/paulrademacher/lenny)
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

------
freebsd4me
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17431053#17431242](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17431053#17431242)

------
c1ccccc1
This website has a pretty good supply:

[https://esolangs.org/wiki/Main_Page](https://esolangs.org/wiki/Main_Page)

------
sloaken
Another boss, president of the company.

I do not know what I want but I will know it when I see it.

This was after he explained what we made was not quite right.

------
psetq
Watch star wars over telnet:

    
    
        telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl

------
chad_strategic
Drupal 8?

